# How Do You Make Your Darts ?



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

Most of the time I used.40 Cal beads because that is what I had. I would grind the points sharp and then use a hook sharpening file to finish them off. The Skewer darts were just sharpened a bit more and then processed.

Do you prepare your shafts first and then make your cones and then assemble or ?

My blowguns at the time were the old Amazon Jivaro blowguns that I bought when I was a kid .... I had two 5 1/2 foot units and a 4 1/2 footer. I used the heck out of them and made my own .50 cal and stepped up my game. Those darts used cones/corks that fit the bore just perfectly and flew with great force. by the time it came around to me making my own BG I really had practiced a lot and had the breath control down to a science. My lungs and the rest of my respiratory system were a shooting machine ;- ) I think the CA law came into effect around the early 70's and at that time I was in college and not to much time to play with blowguns. After that I got back into it and to my surprise found out they were illegal, so needless to say that cramped my style, hence the demise of blowgun sports in CA.

wll


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I still have my old original Jivaro and darts from the 70"s .


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

treefork said:


> I still have my old original Jivaro and darts from the 70"s .


It was a pretty cool blowgun. Have you tested the velocity using the old plastic balls and those thin wire shafts ? As I remember the 5 1/2 ' model sent them out at a decent clip ;- ) about 175fps maybe a bit more ?

Nice to see someone still has a blowgun from back in the day ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

wll said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my old original Jivaro and darts from the 70"s .
> ...


No I have ever put it over the Chrony . I have the 4 1/2 ' model with a bunch of the orange beads and spring steel wire . They are a 38 caliber size . You can run the 40 cal cones thru it with a little material sanded off the 40 cal cone . The wire can be found at certain hobby stores . I think the cones are better than the original beads . They are more balanced and centered . I can still remember ordering it and the excitement of its arrival .


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

treefork said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Treefork,

Thanks for sharing, I remember when got mine too ..... thanks again for the info and look back into this cool little blowgun ;- )

wll


----------

